# i NEED these.. PARTO DOS!



## MACisME (Jul 14, 2007)

you ladies were such a HUGE help last time.. so imma try it again.. where can i find the SUNGLASSES ... the one on the right.


----------



## laurenmo88 (Jul 14, 2007)

i duno but i want those too, i hope someone can help!


----------



## GreekChick (Jul 15, 2007)

They sell similar styles in alot of vintage clothing stores (mostly the funky, punk ones), as well as stores where you can have a picture of your choice printed on a t-shirt.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jul 16, 2007)

do you have any other pics? a different angle of the glasses would be helpful in identifying these


----------



## gabi1129 (Jul 16, 2007)

ooooh. those glasses are awesome! ive been trying to find a wig like audrey's [pink hair] but i havent had any luck.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 16, 2007)

you can buy sunglasses in that style in gas stations everywhere around here.


----------



## Rushch6 (Jul 16, 2007)

You can try this website below, they have a lot of cool looking sunglasses like that.

www.shopsueyboutique.com


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Jul 16, 2007)

I've seem sunglasses very close to that at ray bans and sunglass hut.


----------



## Kim. (Jul 18, 2007)

American apparel, I think they're online only.


----------



## laurenmo88 (Jul 19, 2007)

they did have them at american apparel but not anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



dangit


----------



## laurenmo88 (Jul 24, 2007)

i think i found some!!!

http://www.hottopic.com/hottopic/sto...185290  385680

^those are most similar

http://www.hottopic.com/hottopic/sto...185290  465019


----------



## daFilli (Jul 24, 2007)

i like the ones the girl on the right is wearing... they're funky.

maybe this link will help...
http://www.batchplease.com/2007/06/n...unglasses.html

i know Oliver Peoples does some similar glasses.


----------

